# Is it for everybody?



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Is Apitherapy for everybody?


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

It clearly is not.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ter-live-bee-acupuncture-treatment/444403002/


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Apitherapy is not just the bee sting. It also includes the other hive products used for medicinal reasons. Not everyone can use live bee venom (specifically diabetics as an example) but they can use the propolis, royal jelly and pollen. 

So yes, apitherapy in some form, is for everyone.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

ruthiesbees said:


> Not everyone can use live bee venom (specifically diabetics as an example) but they can use the propolis, royal jelly and pollen.


Does this mean diabetic beekeepers shouldn't get stung. I get stung a lot. This is something which my Dr. and I are not aware. 

Could you give me more info on this so I can bring it to her attention. 

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

AHudd said:


> Does this mean diabetic beekeepers shouldn't get stung. I get stung a lot. This is something which my Dr. and I are not aware.
> 
> Could you give me more info on this so I can bring it to her attention.
> 
> ...


No, it is not to say that a diabetic shouldn't keep bees, they just discourage apitherapists from intentionally applying bee stings to a diabetic person. I've not seen the reasoning spelled out, even with the older textbooks on apitherapy, so I'm not sure why.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I don't know much about apitherapy.

Alex


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

AHudd said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't know much about apitherapy.
> 
> Alex


If you are interested, this page will give you the basics. The blue hyperlinks give the details. The white beehive on the bottom of the page has a powerpoint presentation in PDF to view. http://www.hamptonroadsbeekeepers.org/apitherapy.html


----------

